# Drive away awnings



## vana (May 9, 2005)

Hi there 

I am seeking to purchase a drive away awning for my Kontiki
could anyone out there point me in the right direction please.
A awning that is large enough to store our bikes e.t.c. and is stable.
or a gazebo type of thing maybe. If it works well for you it could work 
for us. 
It is good for us as a couple totally new to motorhome life to be able 
to ask some basic questions.
We are grateful.

Thanks Vana


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

we have a eurovent coachman drive away which gives plenty of extra room but is quite heavy and definately needs 2 to put up. i have looked at the lightweight ones that are a lot easier to put up but am not sure how they cope with very windy conditions.
i found the shows helpful as you can see so many different ones and can
get some good deals.

amanda


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*driveaway awnings*

Also have a Eurovent (5years {1000+ camping days} Old )

Also son has a Gazebo thingy and worked next to a couple who ran a market stall from a Very heavy weight Gazebo

Both Gazebo's take at least two people to put up and are Very unstable in a wind

Our Eurovent can be put up in about 1/2hour (and can come down for safety in 20mins)

The Eurovent gives extra space Its our lounge & dinning room. Also provides shade from the HOT sun, and winds, and acts as a store for bikes - could be slept in if you had an inner tent

Came from Glossop caravans (on the Manchester > Sheffiels (Snake Pass) road


----------

